# Couldn't get the tire off the rim



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The first store that I visited to repair my flat tire could not get the ES100 off my wheel. They use some sort of special tool that keeps the sidewall from popping back up. Regular methods of removing the wheel were useless, as the sidewall would just pop back up. A visit to another location with a working tool was successful.

I wonder if they could have even budged an S-03 then...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I had the same problem when I bought my S-03s, I went to 3 shops before I found one with a tire machine that could handle them. :tsk:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Luckily I've not picked up any punctures on my S-03s, but when I had the front two S-03s mounted on the Style 71s a few weeks back, the tire shop had to basically DESTROY the old tires to get them off.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

that is crazy that tire shops can't handle this. i would expect a Sears/Walmart auto shop to be ill equipped, but a dedicated tire shop should have the tools for this you would think. if they can sell the high end tires how do they plan on installing them?



The HACK said:


> Luckily I've not picked up any punctures on my S-03s, but when I had the front two S-03s mounted on the Style 71s a few weeks back, the tire shop had to basically DESTROY the old tires to get them off.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> that is crazy that tire shops can't handle this. i would expect a Sears/Walmart auto shop to be ill equipped, but a dedicated tire shop should have the tools for this you would think. if they can sell the high end tires how do they plan on installing them?


Mounting them wasn't a problem. Taking them off IS. I was watching the guy work and they have this special tire mounting machine that basically grips one edge of a deflated tire and as the wheel rotate on the machine, dismounts the tire from the rim.

Problem was, the S-03 sidewalls are so stiff that as the wheel turned (also, 18" rims and 40 profile tires have very short sidewall), the tire kept poping back down since the sidewalls had such trememdous resistence.

Once they had the tire off installing the new tires was a piece of cake. :dunno:


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

You drivers have a lot of guts to watch. As for me, I am chicken. I go to the waiting room and chew my nails rather than see them destroy my rims. My dealers here have had no trouble removing the Conti's and one loaner Yokahama. I say this as they wanted me to see the nail in Conti No. 1, and later at another tire store they wanted to see the Tech screw that was in my other Conti No. 2.. They had a big laugh saying I sure got screwed on the deal..


----------

